# Definición de etnia y raza



## Phryne

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> _malayo, ya.
> 1. adj. Se dice del individuo de *piel muy morena, cabellos lisos, nariz aplastada y ojos grandes*, perteneciente a un pueblo que habita en la península de Malaca, de donde se le cree oriundo, en las islas de la Sonda, y en otras áreas cercanas. U. t. c. s.    _


 Guauuu, que definición más etnocéntrica!!!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Pues sí, pero tampoco veo que tenga nada de malo cuando además hay una alternativa sin matiz étnico.


----------



## Fernando

Phryne said:
			
		

> Guauuu, que definición más etnocéntrica!!!



Bueno, está definiendo una etnia.


----------



## diegodbs

Phryne said:
			
		

> Guauuu, que definición más etnocéntrica!!!


 
Yo no creo que sea etnocéntrico. Si una persona tiene la piel más morena que otros, la nariz más aplastada, el cabello liso y los ojos grandes, etc. etc. ¿cómo se puede decir sin emplear esas palabras?


----------



## Phryne

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Yo no creo que sea etnocéntrico. Si una persona tiene la piel más morena que otros, la nariz más aplastada, el cabello liso y los ojos grandes, etc. etc. ¿cómo se puede decir sin emplear esas palabras?


 Hola Fernando y Diego,

Partamos de la base que están en su derecho de no compartir su opinión conmigo. 

Bueno, vamos al grano....

 En primer lugar "raza" y etnía son dos cosas diferentes. Fernando, una etnía no se define por ninguna característica biológica. A su vez es discutible que los malayos sean una etnía o simplemente un pueblo, una nación.

En segundo lugar, decir que son "oscuros" o tienen nariz ñata es siempre en relación a otra ""raza""*. Si comparo un malayo con un africano de Malawi, bueno más bien tienen tez clara y nariz regular.  O podríamos decir que en el conitnuum de color de piel,  los malayos están por el medio.

Por último, tal definición de características físicas no me dice nada de los malayos. NI quienes son, ni qué los define como tal. Como ya dije la definición dada por la RAE es en relación a otros pueblos, en este caso el europeo y a su vez, es tan pero tan vaga que muchos otros pueblos entrerían en tan definición: tal vez los wichí del noroeste argentino? o los nigerianos? o los aborígenes australianos? u otros pueblos asiáticos?

Saludos 


* Pongo _raza _entre comillas debido a que hoy en día se considera (por antropólogos, sociólogos, biólogos, etc.) que las _razas _no existen y que las diferencias biológicas entre pueblos del mundo son simplemente variaciones. Todos tenemos el mismo origen, africano, y a diferencia de lo que antes se pensaba, las variaciones que vemos entre los pueblos forman un continuum muy difícil de separar (ni hablar de las mezclas: mestizos, mulatos, zambos, etc). Las _razas_ entonces son una construcción socio-históricas que han tenido en la mayoría de los casos una función poliítica, de dominación.


----------



## diegodbs

Phryne said:
			
		

> Hola Fernando y Diego,
> 
> Partamos de la base que están en su derecho de no compartir su opinión conmigo.
> 
> Bueno, vamos al grano....
> 
> En primer lugar "raza" y etnía son dos cosas diferentes. Fernando, una etnía no se define por ninguna característica biológica. A su vez es discutible que los malayos sean una etnía o simplemente un pueblo, una nación.
> 
> En segundo lugar, decir que son "oscuros" o tienen nariz ñata es siempre en relación a otra ""raza""*. Si comparo un malayo con un africano de Malawi, bueno más bien tienen tez clara y nariz regular.  O podríamos decir que en el conitnuum de color de piel, los malayos están por el medio.
> 
> Por último, tal definición de características físicas no me dice nada de los malayos. NI quienes son, ni qué los define como tal. Como ya dije la definición dada por la RAE es en relación a otros pueblos, en este caso el europeo y a su vez, es tan pero tan vaga que muchos otros pueblos entrerían en tan definición: tal vez los wichí del noroeste argentino? o los nigerianos? o los aborígenes australianos? u otros pueblos asiáticos?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> * Pongo _raza _entre comillas debido a que hoy en día se considera (por antropólogos, sociólogos, biólogos, etc.) que las _razas _no existen y que las diferencias biológicas entre pueblos del mundo son simplemente variaciones. Todos tenemos el mismo origen, africano, y a diferencia de lo que antes se pensaba, las variaciones que vemos entre los pueblos forman un continuum muy difícil de separar (ni hablar de las mezclas: mestizos, mulatos, zambos, etc). Las _razas_ entonces son una construcción socio-históricas que han tenido en la mayoría de los casos una función poliítica, de dominación.


 
Claro que estoy de acuerdo contigo en todo lo que dices de razas y etnia, y no hablo para nada de razas y etnias, pero queda sin resolver la pregunta de cómo describo a alguien que es diferente físicamente. Si alguien me preguntara cómo es físicamente un habitante de Malasia, ¿qué digo? El hecho de que el aspecto físico de un ser humano pueda servir como excusa para ridiculizarlo o explotarlo es otro tema. Pero si lo tengo que describir físicamente, ¿qué hago?


----------



## Fernando

Disintamos, disintamos.

Si yo defino a los nórdicos diré que son "de piel clara" (en comparación con casi cualquier otra raza/etnia). Si yo defino a los malayos los defino de piel oscura en comparación a sus principales vecinos (los pueblos tai y los chinos -han-). 

Efectivamente las razas pueden ser un continuum, pero en ese continuo un chino es un chino y un europeo es un europeo. Si nos ponemos a matizar efectivamente entre un francés de Marsella y un moro bereber no tengo dudas que será difícil distinguir y que podré ir siguiendo ese continuum del que hablas por toda la costa mediterránea.

Yo no tengo ninguna duda de que descendamos de una tribu africana y que seamos mezclables.

Por cierto, cuando los malayos han hecho progromos antichinos han tenido muy claro quiénes eran "de etnia china" sin necesidad de perguntarles por su sistema de creencias.


----------



## Phryne

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Claro que estoy de acuerdo contigo en todo lo que dices de razas y etnia, y no hablo para nada de razas y etnias, pero queda sin resolver la pregunta de cómo describo a alguien que es diferente físicamente. Si alguien me preguntara cómo es físicamente un habitante de Malasia, ¿qué digo? El hecho de que el aspecto físico de un ser humano pueda servir como excusa para ridiculizarlo o explotarlo es otro tema. Pero si lo tengo que describir físicamente, ¿qué hago?


 Yo dije que esa definición era etnocéntrica porque no había motivo para describirlos "fisícamente" si nos estamos preguntando por el nombre del gentilicio. Malasia es una nación, entonces la definición de _malayo_, _malasio _debería decir, en mi opnión, "habitante de Malasia, país ubicado en al sur de Tailandia, etc etc". 

Cuando hablo de nación, por ejemplo, pienso en el pueblo argentino que es muy variado. Si yo busco en el DRAE la definición del gentilicio argentino, qué sentido tendría que tenga una descripción? No tenemos todos el mismo origen! Ni siquiera un único origen! Somos altos, bajos, rubios, morenos, castaños, con pelo enrulado o lacio, etc, etc porque somos mezcla de muchos pueblos. 

Debo admitir que desconozco profundamente a Malasia y sus habitantes, sin embargo, considerando los flujos migratorios me cuesta creer que sean un pueblo homogéneo. Luego de mirar el sitio de la CIA, The World Factbook, veo que los grupos étnico encontrados en Malasia son: Malay 50.4%, Chinese 23.7%, Indigenous 11%, Indian 7.1%, others 7.8% (2004 est.). Y como religión tienen: Muslim, Buddhist, Daoist, Hindu, Christian, Sikh; note - in addition, Shamanism is practiced in East Malaysia. Ahora más creo que una descripción física y única es totalmente innecesaria. 

Respondiendo a tu pregunta de cómo definir un individuo, todo depende del fin con que se lo haga. Entiendo tu postura, porque cómo hago yo para no caer en una postura etnocéntrica. Bueno, tal vez decir que la piel es color canela o los ojos en forma de avellana, es decir compararlo con algo "neutro". Sin embargo, insisto, describir a un individuo no me parece incorrecto. Lo que juzgo de la RAE generalizar a un pueblo entero comparandolo con el pueblo europeo (generalizando, otra vez) cuando no hace a la cuestón de definición de "gentilicio". 

Saludos


----------



## diegodbs

Yo dije que esa definición era etnocéntrica porque no había motivo para describirlos "fisícamente" si nos estamos preguntando por el nombre del gentilicio. Malasia es una nación, entonces la definición de _malayo_, _malasio _debería decir, en mi opnión, "habitante de Malasia, país ubicado en al sur de Tailandia, etc etc


----------



## Phryne

Fernando said:
			
		

> Disintamos, disintamos.
> 
> Si yo defino a los nórdicos diré que son "de piel clara" (en comparación con casi cualquier otra raza/etnia). Si yo defino a los malayos los defino de piel oscura en comparación a sus principales vecinos (los pueblos tai y los chinos -han-).


 No todos los nórdicos tienen piel clara, Fernando. Hace un año tuve una compañera de clases que medía 1,50 m, tenía piel cobriza tirando a marrón, ojos negros profundísimos, y pelo negro azabache. Mirá como nos juega en el inconciente este tema de las razas que yo jamás me hubiera imaginado que era sueca, es más cuando me lo confirmó sentí la necesida de preguntarle "cómo?". Y esta chica no era descendiente de inmigrantes filipinos, sino sueca, sueca. 

De la misma forma que esta chica sueca no "encaja" en la descripción tuya de un nórdico, los tailandeses y los chinos tampoco son iguales dentro de su étnia/nación, y eso te lo puedo decir con conocimiento de causa. 

Además, no te olvides que cada pueblo está muy acostumbrado a ver a los de su clase como un pueblo variado, y a los demás como iguales. Pensá en distinguir a un chino de un japonés. Yo te puedo asegurar que son distintos.



> Efectivamente las razas pueden ser un continuum, pero en ese continuo un chino es un chino y un europeo es un europeo. Si nos ponemos a matizar efectivamente entre un francés de Marsella y un moro bereber no tengo dudas que será difícil distinguir y que podré ir siguiendo ese continuum del que hablas por toda la costa mediterránea.
> 
> Yo no tengo ninguna duda de que descendamos de una tribu africana y que seamos mezclables.
> 
> Por cierto, cuando los malayos han hecho progromos antichinos han tenido muy claro quiénes eran "de etnia china" sin necesidad de perguntarles por su sistema de creencias.


 De la misma forma que los conquistadores europeos no distinguieron a los aborígenes americanos por sus ropas a la hora de... bueno, ya sabemos. 

Entiendo que se pueden hacer _ciertas _distinciones sobre _ciertas _gentes. Pero en términos generales, las distinciones de pueblos no son ni tan claras, ni menos absolutas. Pensá en un andaluz, un sirio, un griego, un uzbeco y un marroquí. Te agregaría a la comparación hasta un mestizo sudamericano y mi contador que es indio (hindú) de piel clara en comparación con otros hindúes. Luego te pediría que los diferencies. Flor de tarea!

El punto está, creo yo, no tanto en lo simple que es diferenciar un africano de Nigeria, un chino y un alemán. El punto está en entender tales diferencias fueron circunscriptas dentro de un sistema de valores con intenciones de dominación. Con decirte que durante el siglo XIX en EEUU se consideraba a los irlandeses "non-white", al igual que a los judíos, los europeos del sur y los del este. La definiciones de raza han variado durante la historia y siempre según intereses socio-políticos. 

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Pero Friné, evidentemente son generalizaciones. Hay nórdicos de 1,50 igual que habrá pigmeos de 1,80, pero eso no significa que no haya nórdicos y pigmeos.

Si eres muy cerrado sólo verás amarillos, blancos y negros (lo más obvio). Luego cualquiera que tenga dos dedos de frente podrá distinguir entre chinos y japoneses y así sucesivamente hasta un punto en que efectivamente no tenga sentido porque la mezcla haga imposible distinguir dos poblaciones.

Lo de la "etnia" me suena igualmente generalizador. Un europeo que se convierta al budismo, ¿de qué etnia es?


----------



## Phryne

Fernando said:
			
		

> Lo de la "etnia" me suena igualmente generalizador. Un europeo que se convierta al budismo, ¿de qué etnia es?


 Es un europeo budista!!  

La etnía no es reductible a la religión. Las etnías comparten una religión pero eso no es lo que los define únicamente. Ser europeo tampoco es una etnía. Muy sabés que en Europa hay muchos pueblos. Con la modernidad estas distinciones pierden fuerza y nace el sentimiento de nacionalidad. Sin embargo, si pensamos en los viejos pueblos europeos, ahí podés ver muy bien una idea de qué es una etnía (godos, vikingos, anglos, normandos, etc). Hoy podríamos decir lo mismo de los vascos? No estoy muy segura pero creo que sí.

Por lo tanto, una etnía es mucho menos generalizador en mi forma de ver, y más allá de eso, es un concepto aceptado por las ciencias sociales, el cual tiene en cuenta la cultura y la religión del pueblo, cosa que el concepto de "raza" no tiene. Básicamente diría que etnía es un grupo de gente que comparte los mismos valores y creencias y considera tener un origen común. 

Es muy difícil definir cada cosa. No importa cuánto estudie el tema, nunca queda del todo claro. 

Para darte una idea, en EEUU se considera a los latinos como una etnía, ya que no se los (nos) puede definir como "raza" (los hay negros, blancos, amerindios y orientales). Hay un "cierto" origen común, que es la lengua y la historia de colonización (también incluyen a los españoles como "latinos"). Yo no estoy de acuerdo con esto, pero así es visto acá.

Los judíos también forman una etnía. Ellos tienen en común la religión y un origen muy remoto, más allá de que hablen diferentes idiomas, vivan dispersos por el mundo y vivan a la religión de distintas maneras (los hay ortodoxos, conversos y hasta ateos). 

En definitiva, el concepto de raza es muy general y mete a todo el mundo en una misma bolsa  Algunos pocos ejemplos son claros, pero en la mayoría de los casos no solo no se sostiene (ejemplos de gente que parece ser una cosa y es otra), sino que tampoco tiene razón de existir. Me desdigo, históricamente su razón ha sido de dominación únicamente, tanto de un pueblo a otro, como dentro de un mismo pueblo (negros y blancos en EEUU, Sudáfrica, etc). Por lo tanto no se considera que las razas tengan existencia biológica, sino histórico-socio-política. Esta teoría no es mía, es la sostenida por las ciencias sociales y naturales.

Encambio, el concepto de etnía es válido aunque también bastante complicado. No engloba características físicas, sino culturales y un origen común, lo cual es muy significativo para todos los seres humanos (quiénes somos, de dónde venimos y con como qué nos indentificamos). Hoy las etnías están perdiendo fuerza a partir del surgimiento del Estado-Nación y, al menos en muchas partes del globo, la gente parece sentirse perteniencentes a una nación, más que a una etnía. Sabés mejor que yo los esfuerzos que España está haciendo para asimilar a los vascos y catalanes como "españoles".

Espero haber sido _mínimamente _clara. 

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

...y también los esfuerzos que hace Cataluña y Euskadi para que se les quite de encima el lastre de la imposición de un Estado y una Nación unitarios. Por otra parte, no sé si es lo que pretendes decir, pero no creo que los catalanes seamos una etnia, y dudo que los vascos lo sean hoy en día. La historia común es más como pueblo bajo una ley que un origen mítico ancestral. 

Me ha quedado bastante claras tus ideas, Phryne.

De todas formas, ten en cuenta que malayo es una etnia (que estoy de acuerdo contigo que sería mejor definida según tus propuestas) y que malasio es una nacionalidad.

Una pregunta, ¿por qué usas etnía y no etnia?


----------



## Phryne

ampurdan said:
			
		

> ...y también los esfuerzos que hace Cataluña y Euskadi para que se les quite de encima el lastre de la imposición de un Estado y una Nación unitarios. Por otra parte, no sé si es lo que pretendes decir, pero no creo que los catalanes seamos una etnia, y dudo que los vascos lo sean hoy en día. La historia común es más como pueblo bajo una ley que un origen mítico ancestral.


 Me gustaría algún día entender bien los conflictos que hay en España. Gracias por el aporte. 





> Una pregunta, ¿por qué usas etnía y no etnia?


 Así lo usabamos en la facultad y me ha quedado grabado de tal forma. Recién me desayuno que no está reconocido por la RAE. Qué interesante!  

Saludos


----------



## Laia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> ...y también los esfuerzos que hace*mos* Cataluña y Euskadi para que se *nos* quite de encima el lastre de la imposición de un Estado y una Nación unitarios.




Perdona ampurdan, no lo he podido resistir...



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Hoy las etnías están perdiendo fuerza a partir del surgimiento del Estado-Nación y, al menos en muchas partes del globo, la gente parece sentirse perteniencentes a una nación, más que a una etnía. Sabés mejor que yo los esfuerzos que España está haciendo para asimilar a los vascos y catalanes como "españoles".


 
No me queda claro lo que pretendes decir... "asimilar a los vascos y catalanes como "españoles". ¿Esfuerzos? mmm... yo no tocaría este tema tan "alegremente"... ¿es un grave problema sentirse catalán, que "parece sentirse perteneciente a una nación"? No entiendo qué quieres decir, perdona.



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> Me ha quedado bastante claras tus ideas, Phryne.


A mí no.


----------



## belén

Por favor, para tratar el asunto de Cataluña y País Vasco, revisen los antiguos threads en los que se han tratado dichos temas (en el foro de Cultura hay más de uno) y si se necesita expandir el tema, abramos un nuevo hilo.

Gracias,
Belén


----------



## Fernando

Si metes elementos culturales, Friné, la distinción entre etnia y pueblo/nación es mínima. Los catalanes y los vascos serían una etnia (o no), según tu definición, independientemente de que el nacionalismo catalán esté fundado en la lengua y el vasco, al menos parcialmente, en elementos raciales.

Para mí la etnia es un concepto válido, independientemente de que, afortunadamente, su importancia en occidente es muy baja.


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, si he entendido bien lo que Prhyne dice, los íberos, los celtíberos, los vascos de la antigüedad, los godos, los sajones, los anglos, los francos, los eslavos, los hunos, los latinos etc. eran etnias que tenían una mitología que explicaba un origen común, una cultura, prácticas religiosas y lengua común etc. Se podría hablar, hoy en día, por ejemplo, de etnia gitana.
Un pueblo es la gente que reside en un determinado lugar y que, en función de eso, comparte lengua y cultura etc. Dentro de un pueblo caben varias etnias, creo yo...


----------



## Phryne

Laia said:
			
		

> No me queda claro lo que pretendes decir... "asimilar a los vascos y catalanes como "españoles". ¿Esfuerzos? mmm... yo no tocaría este tema tan "alegremente"... ¿es un grave problema sentirse catalán, que "parece sentirse perteneciente a una nación"? No entiendo qué quieres decir, perdona.


 Disculpame Laia, no quise tocar los problemas políticos vasco y/o catalán ni alegremente, ni seriamente. Sólo quise usar un ejemplo más cercano a Uds, ya que yo tengo una idea de etnia más relacionada a culturas americanas y pensé que al hablar de tobas o mocovíes no iba a clarificarles nada. Como sugiere Belén, lo dejamos para el foro Cultural. Uds debaten, yo, en mi ignorancia, leo y aprendo de Uds. 


			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Si metes elementos culturales, Friné, la distinción entre etnia y pueblo/nación es mínima. Los catalanes y los vascos serían una etnia (o no), según tu definición, independientemente de que el nacionalismo catalán esté fundado en la lengua y el vasco, al menos parcialmente, en elementos raciales.


 Estamos volviendo al principio, Fernando, tratando de entender qué entendemos por cada término. Pero no es para desesperarse, ni nada menos. Esto sucede hasta en las mejores familias.   No por nada cuando los antropólogos comienzan sus proyectos o tésis definen qué entienden por cada cosa, así no caben confusiones (o caben algunas menos). 

Para mí hay una distinción entre pueblo y etnia. Pueblo es un término más amplio y vago. Un pueblo puede ser una etnia como puede ser una nación. Pero nación y etnia no son lo mismo. Un toba argentino tiene como etnia ser "toba" y como nación, Argentina. Yo soy argentina pero no soy toba. Para bien o para mal no pertenezco a ninguna etnia. Aunque sí se puede hablar del pueblo toba y del pueblo argentino. 

Respecto a la "raza" vasca, aqui vos y yo estamos considerando el término "raza" de manera muy distinta. Para mí "raza" siempre fue una categoría biológica amplia, que no tiene absolutamente nada de cultural, sobre la cual ya hablé bastante. Por lo que veo, vos, entendés por "raza" lo que yo entiendo por etnia pero puedo estar confundida. Lamentablemente no puedo agregar nada en este respecto según los conflictos vasco y catalán, debido a mi ignorancia en el tema. Por un momento pensé que eran etnias, ahora mejor no digo más nada.

Creo que ya a esta altura es una discusión semántica. Iu sei tomeitou and Ai sei tomatou. 


> Para mí la etnia es un concepto válido, independientemente de que, afortunadamente, su importancia en occidente es muy baja.


Claro que es válido, hombre!!! Sin tal concepto me quedo sin laburo!  Solo quise decir que es complicado de definir ya que en muchos aspectos toca con otros conceptos (como nación, pueblo, etc.) y por sobre todo es muy controversial.


			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> Bueno, si he entendido bien lo que Prhyne dice, los íberos, los celtíberos, los vascos de la antigüedad, los godos, los sajones, los anglos, los francos, los eslavos, los hunos, los latinos etc. eran etnias que tenían una mitología que explicaba un origen común, una cultura, prácticas religiosas y lengua común etc. Se podría hablar, hoy en día, por ejemplo, de etnia gitana.
> Un pueblo es la gente que reside en un determinado lugar y que, en función de eso, comparte lengua y cultura etc. Dentro de un pueblo caben varias etnias, creo yo...


 Sí, ampurdan, así es cómo lo entiendo e intenté definirlos. Gracias por explicarlo mejor que yo. 

Saludos a los tres. 

PD: Hablando de semántica, yo no veo que realmente diverjamos en ideas. Será entonces esta discusión un malentendido cultural basado en que en Europa es mucho más difícil hablar de etnias cuando en América de alguna manera muchos pueblos todavía conservan su origen étnico de forma mucho más clara? Es solo una pregunta retórica, no tengo intención de generar un debate.


----------



## Fernando

Vale, Friné, pero entonces si yo hablo de etnias incas, aimaras o guaraníes les estoy reconociendo una "identidad cromosómica" de alguna manera. Es decir, si yo me voy a la montaña peruana, me pongo un poncho, aprendo el quechua, le rezo a la Pachamama y mastico hojas de coca, yo seré un inca culturalmente (de eso no tengo muchas dudas) pero no ÉTNICAMENTE. 

Te comentaba el caso de los vascos porque es uno de los ejemplos en que (parcialmente y en origen) se basaba su "nacionalidad" en que étnicamente (racialmente) eran diferentes. Procedían de un ancestro común y conservaban determinadas especialidades (preponderancia del Rh- en sangre y la forma de la nariz sería diferente).

Perdona, pero soy muy torpe.


----------



## Phryne

Fernando said:
			
		

> Vale, Friné, pero entonces si yo hablo de etnias incas, aimaras o guaraníes les estoy reconociendo una "identidad cromosómica" de alguna manera. Es decir, si yo me voy a la montaña peruana, me pongo un poncho, aprendo el quechua, le rezo a la Pachamama y mastico hojas de coca, yo seré un inca culturalmente (de eso no tengo muchas dudas) pero no ÉTNICAMENTE.


 Oh, esos casos hipotéticos! Si tiño una cebra de marrón, la convierto en burro? El problema, Fernando, es que siempre serás español, no importa cuanta coca mastiques. Creeme, ya lo intenté. 


> Te comentaba el caso de los vascos porque es uno de los ejemplos en que (parcialmente y en origen) se basaba su "nacionalidad" en que étnicamente (racialmente) eran diferentes. Procedían de un ancestro común y conservaban determinadas especialidades (preponderancia del Rh- en sangre y la forma de la nariz sería diferente).


Yo también tenía entendido que era así (mi papá es 100% de ascendencia vasca, A Rh- y todo, aunque nacido en Argentina). El problema es que es un tema delicado y no quiero levantar polvareda.





> Perdona, pero soy muy torpe.


 Ahhhh, no te hagas el humilde, que de torpe no tenés ni un pelo!!! 

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Gracias, Friné. 

Pero no estamos hablando de cebras y burros. Muchos pueblos sufrieron un proceso de aculturación que los convirtió culturalmente en incas a pesar de que no eran de la misma tribu (¿etnia?) que los incas. Entonces, repito ¿no es lógico definir a los grupos humanos bien caracterizados biológicamente con un nombre? Reconozco que se presta al racismo pero sólo mal usado.


----------



## Phryne

Fernando said:
			
		

> Gracias, Friné.
> 
> Pero no estamos hablando de cebras y burros. Muchos pueblos sufrieron un proceso de aculturación que los convirtió culturalmente en incas a pesar de que no eran de la misma tribu (¿etnia?) que los incas. Entonces, repito ¿no es lógico definir a los grupos humanos bien caracterizados biológicamente con un nombre? Reconozco que se presta al racismo pero sólo mal usado.


 Tu cuestionamiento sobre la aculturación me parece muy interesante, pero lo que no me cierra es la cuestión biológica. Tanto los incas como los lupacas, quechuas, collas, etc, tienen un origen biológico común. Puede suceder que con al practicar la endogamia dichos pueblos resalten ciertos rasgos más que otros y se pronuncien las diferencias biológicas, pero esto no nos hace hablar de diferentes razas biológicas. De todas maneras, los pueblos siempre han practicado la exogamia como método de supervivencia y, a su vez, siempre han habido invasiones lo cual también trae intercambio de genes. Por lo tanto cómo defino yo un pueblo "bien caracterizado biológicamente"??

Por otro lado, culturalmente, creo que a pesar de que los incas dominaron a casi todos sus pueblos vecinos, no los consideraban incas, incas. Tal vez podría hacer un paralelismo con un gitano español? O pueblos aculturados por los Romanos, como Iberia? (me escondo para que no pegue el piedrazo) Los pueblos bajo dominio inca nunca fueron considerados iguales, siempre estuvieron bajo una relación de sometimiento y aún hoy se habla de pueblos aymará, quechua, etc. ya que no sucumbieron del todo al dominio inca. 

Por eso se usa el concepto de etnia. La etnia no requiere ningún parámetro biológico, ni que una a un pueblo, ni que lo diferencie. Es 100% cultural (incluye religión, lengua, etc.). Cuando hablo de origen común me refería más bien a un origen mítico común, no uno biológico. 

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

La verdad, seguramente desde su llegada a la Península en el siglo XV o XVI fueron los gitanos alguna vez no considerados primero cristianos, luego españoles del todo etc. Es posible. Lo cierto es que han sido distinguidos del resto de manera muy clara. Hoy en día son ciudadanos como cualquier otro. Respecto a los habitantes de la península en tiempos de los romanos, creo que los romanos progresivamente y a medida que la romanización avanzaba, lógicamente los fueron aceptando como romanos (creo que Trajano era un romano procedente de Hispania y que la gente en Roma se reía de su acento cuando llegó de su provincia).

Yo creo que la definición de etnia se puede hacer desde un punto de vista externo a la cultura en cuestión o desde un punto de vista interno a su cultura. Lo digo, porque todas etnias tienen su propio sistema de determinar quién pertenece y quién no a su gente, a su clan, a su familia etc., con independencia de la noción de etnia que nosotros podamos usar aquí... Estoy seguro que para la mayoría de ellas la "raza" biológica no es muy determinante (yo me inclino a pensar que el concepto de "raza" que tenemos hoy en día lo conformó básicamente el siglo XIX) y tienen sus sistemas de adopción de elementos externos a sus sociedades (mediante la incorporación a una tribu o clan familiar por "adopción" en una familia con sus tótems y demás, por ejemplo). Un europeo puede formar parte de una tribu, de alguna manera, independientemente de sus genes. El impedimento, en realidad, no es tanto genético como cultural, el abandono de la propia cultura de origen para integrarse en la de recepción. En realidad, es más probable que el pueblo de origen lo acepte como uno de los suyos que él se acabe viendo como uno de ellos... Pienso yo.


----------



## Fernando

Efectivamente coincido con vosotros en que para muchas "tribus" la unidad biológica no era y es muy significativa. Por ejemplo, los hunos y los pueblos de las estepas en general absorbían a muchos pueblos que se encontraban en el camino y se les sumaban.

Sin embargo, sí que creo que el concepto biológico sigue siendo importante para muchos pueblos. Cuando dices que los incas nunca reconocían como incas-incas a los pueblos que absorbían, que siempre quedaban en situación de sometimiento (de acuerdo, por cierto) entiendo que sería porque entre ellos se reconocían como biológicamente separados (en el sentido de una gens romana). A pesar de ello se da la aculturación. No estoy tan fino en historia precolombina pero en la europea (ejemplo de Ampurdan) y Asia (mi ejemplo de los hunos y mongoles) se da con toda seguridad. La exogamia se ha practicado siempre (entre otras cosas por pura supervivencia) pero siempre intentando preservar determinados rasgos físicos que le reconocieran como miembro del clan. 

En todo caso, sí que me parece que es útil tener conceptos como "malayo", "blanco", "moro/magrebí", etc. para definir únicamente aspectos biológicos, porque sirven como diferenciadores entre grupos humanos (desgraciadamente, por supuesto). 

A los moderadores: Por favor, no os carguéis el hilo (si acaso lo pasamos a Cultural Discussions).


----------



## ampurdan

El hecho, Fernando, es que lo que tú conceptúas como impedimento biológico, el hecho de no pertenecer a una familia, en realidad no lo es, porque un elemento extraño, un africano, podía quedar incorporado a la gens mediante la adopción (de hecho, si te paras a pensar, el sistema esclavista romano no era "racista" como lo era el sistema colonial europeo-americano). La pertenencia a una familia no era únicamente cuestión de biología. Supongo que los incas no discriminaban a los otros pueblos por el hecho de no compartir su sangre, tampoco, sino por alguna razón cultural (que seguramente ocultaba la verdadera razón, la voluntad de dominio).


----------



## Fernando

Efectivamente los libertos en Roma se incorporaban a la gens del amo, si bien se distinguían claramente de la familia "ama". Y desde luego si el amo era patricio no se convertía el liberto en patricio. Las adopciones sí suponían esa inclusión pero en todo caso la adopción supone una simulación de herencia biológica, que normalmente sólo se producía como solución a una extinción de la línea patrilineal o por motivos políticos en la sucesión imperial.

Volviendo al tema de las etnias (?) sudamericanas. Si yo me "vuelvo inca" culturalmente, ¿soy un inca o no? En el segundo caso entiendo que la única barrera sería racial y no cultural, con lo que la definición de esa etnia se daría por criterios raciales y no (al menos no exclusivamente) culturales.


----------



## belén

Fernando said:
			
		

> A los moderadores: Por favor, no os carguéis el hilo (si acaso lo pasamos a Cultural Discussions).



Fernando, no sé a que te refieres con "cargarse el hilo" pero aquí nadie destruye las cosas ni desaparecen de repente. Ya es obvio que el hilo está _offtopiquísimo _(ahora es cuando llega la Rae y me esposa) pero muy interesante y creo que si continuamos con el tema de las etnias y las razas está bien dejarlo aquí. Comenté lo de offtopic antes para que no se secuestrara el hilo para hablar de política y nacionalismo. Así lo veo yo, estoy abierta a sugerencias, como no.

Belén


----------



## Fernando

Pues exactamente a lo que tú comentas. El hilo está salido de madre completamente (a lo que he contribuido con cariño y tesón, como habrás visto). Me estaba anticipando a que algún moderador estimase cerrarlo (a lo mejor lo de cargárselo no me ha salido muy afortunado) por ello o eliminar algún post.


----------



## gian_eagle

También estoy de acuerdo contigo, Fernando.

Esto ya es un tema socio-cultural que amerita discutirlo en otra sección.


----------



## belén

Este hilo viene de este.

No ha sido fácil separar ambos, lo digo por si ven algo extraño en él, pero realmente tenían razón al sugerir que este tema es mejor discutirlo aquí. 

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando said:
			
		

> Volviendo al tema de las etnias (?) sudamericanas. Si yo me "vuelvo inca" culturalmente, ¿soy un inca o no? En el segundo caso entiendo que la única barrera sería racial y no cultural, con lo que la definición de esa etnia se daría por criterios raciales y no (al menos no exclusivamente) culturales.


 
Yo creo que toda etnia prima lo cultural frente a lo racial. Creo que las diferencias físicas, si son observables, sólo sirven como evidencia de la diferencia cultural. El hombre blanco europeo-americano no se inventó la aceptación de la diferencia racial, más bien, creo, "creó" la diferencia racial para la cultura.


----------

